# navy to jtf2



## mchall (1 Dec 2010)

Hi there, i just have a quick question, i am looking at a career in the Canadian forces, and i was looking at starting  the navy, then after two or more years, i would like to join jtf2 coxswain. My question is this: Can a member of the navy try out for jtf2 coxswain, and if so, would being a part of the navy first be an asset when trying out for the coxswain position?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Dec 2010)

Look at the JTF2 website they will have a more detailed answer.

However short answer would be any trade in the CF can try out for JTF2 Coxwain or Assaulter as for what trade in the navy I somehow doubt it would matter


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Dec 2010)

There's lots of info out there about JTF2 already. However if you want to join JTF2 pick a trade that you would enjoy (any trade that you would be happy in for many years) and then get really good at your trade, then apply for JTF2. Don't pick a trade you *think* would be a good stepping stone for it and then be miserable for years, then possibly fail selection and feel even worse. Simply having two years in the Navy won't make you a very good candidate since a lot of people are trying to join and have been waiting longer than you have for the chance. Also I believe you need a few years in the reg force to even apply for it (don't knot the exact amount) 

Thought the bottom line is still the same: pick a trade you'd be happy in, get a lot of TI and be the best you can be, then you *might* have a shot at joining JTF2.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2010)

Topic has been covered already.


Topic LOCKED


----------

